# Car - change of owners address



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

I recnetly moved house and need to change the address where my car is registered. Can someone advise. Also I need to ownership of another car.
Seem to remeber this is just done locally. Anyone remind me please

thjank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You do *both* at the Conservatoria, on similar point you also need to change the address on your D/L registration with IMTT or if D/L exchanged again with IMTT, local driving schools will do this as agents.

Equally your Residence registration address also needs updating and if your new address is in another Camara you also need to change your Financas office


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman


----------

